# Parts Pit Plane Pandemonium



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

I will also put this on the Buy & Sell Section, but I wanted to put thjis up here first as there are so many of you on this forum whose building and painting skills I truly admire. I figure you guys would make some awesome builds of these kits I am currently entertaining offers for. All unbuilt in original boxes.

Here are the 1 /72 kits i have for sale

1970s Airfix Kit 396 Lt Vought A-7/D Corsair II
1978 Airfix Kit 4013-8 McDonnell F-4 Phantom
1980s Airfix Kit 01037 Grumman Wildcat VI

1974 Matchbox PK-25 Armstrong Siskin IIIA - Shrinkwrapped
1974 Matchbox PK-26 Henschel HS/126 - Shrinkwrapped
1974 Matchbox PK-102 Westland Lynx Helicopter
1975 Matchbox PK-27 HS.1182 Hawk 
1976 Matchbox PK-115 Messerschmitt Bf.110 D-2 C-3
1977 Matchbox PK-120 Boston MkIV Havoc A-20G
1982 Matchbox PK126 B.A.E. Lightning T55
1983 Matchbox PK-5 Alpha Jet - Shrinkwrapped
1983 Matchbox PK-411 F101F Voodoo (No Decals)
1986 Matchbox PK-40 Starfighter TF-104G
1986 Matchbox PK-122 General Dynamics Fighting Falcon F-16B
1987 Matchbox PK-132 Heinkel He 70F-2

Here are the 1/48 kits i have for sale

1971 Monogram Kit 6849 DeHavilland Mosquito
1991 Monogram Kiit 74001 Dornier Do 335

Parts Pit Mike


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You might want to post that list up on the Hyperscale Airfix tribute forum. It's dedicated to Airfix and Matchbox builders. I bet you can unload them all there if the prices are right.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Wow. 206 views and not a single offer or inquiry about any kit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Like a lot of other people selling stuff with a list and no prices, I think that is a turn off. None of those kits are worth a mint. If I were you I would list actual prices. I can't say I have ever responded to just a list. I kind of view it as a 20 questions game. How much do you want? I don't know... what is it worth? How about $10... I don't know I was thinking $20... That kind of thing.

Again, I would post it up on the AIrfix and Matchbox tribute forum on Hyperscale. I sold 5 large boxes of Airfix kits to a chap on there with no problem. It was probably a good 75 to 100 kits.


----------

